# Introducing Milo



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Heres my new little boy Milo! I hope I'm doing this right..not sure how to post a photo lol


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok I'll try doing it this way lol

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2544/374 ... 304b3c.jpg


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

He's so cute. I love the name


----------



## knitfreak (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG! *melt* He is so so sweet  What a little cutie.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he is gorgeous! Very pretty boy indeed.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Very very cute!


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Awww i love his little face!


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

he is gorgeous


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Milo is very sweet looking! I love his mask and name.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

what a cutie pie! congrats =]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!! I am definitely going to steal Milo!!!!!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

No your not shetland!! 
I'M stealing Milo!!!! :twisted: 

He is adorable!
I love his color!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*sneaks around slappy fight over Milo unnoticed, slips little Mr. Adorable into my pocket and slips out silently...*


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

:shock: hands off he's all mine :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> *sneaks around slappy fight over Milo unnoticed, slips little Mr. Adorable into my pocket and slips out silently...*


AHHHHH!!!!  shetland help! tackle her fast she getting away!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Lizard Girl better watch her step of I will steal the adorable and gorgeous Inky too!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, but I took Inky in my other pocket just in case! :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hehe you are all wrong!! Milo is gunna come with me! :lol: :twisted: muhahahah


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

You just keep thinking that!


*stuffs Milo, Inky & Lulu in pocket*


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Awwwwwwww  
Man I can just hope that my hedgie will be that cute!


----------

